# A Gift From Watchnutz (bill)



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It seems like ages since I last purchased a Hamilton Electric and then posted pictures of it.  I think I've been seduced by ESA 9162/4 hummers and various other exotica like the vibrating Longines Ultra-Quartz...

...so I was both surprised and pleased to be _given_ this Hamilton Vantage by Bill a few months ago. *Many Thanks Bill!* :thumbsup:

It needed a little work doing on it and the second hand is not quite correct for this model but it is a model that was missing from my Hamilton Electric collection.

First introduced in 1958 with the 500 movement, which this one has, it can also be found with the later 500A and 505 movements. The case is 10K Gold Filled and lugs are 18mm.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

A great present. I love those shrouded lugs and the crown tucked away in the corner to remind people not to wind it (See, i'm learning)


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

That was a very nice gesture Bill and a super looking watch.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BillD is one of the true gentlemen of this world - and multi-faceted all-round good guy! :yes:

I've only been around a short time compared with some folks, and already I've lost count of the "helping hands" that have quietly arrived on folks doormats from Bill 

An inspiration to us all! Thank you Bill! having been a recipient myself of much useful help and advice! :thumbsup:

And that's beautiful Paul, lovely piece. One of these days - the piggy bank is filling up slowly h34r:


----------



## ujjwaldey (Mar 3, 2008)

I have got a wonderful Timex Electric from Bill; and it is one watch I often wear with pride. Thanks once again Bill, for that great gift.

Ujjwal


----------



## dazaa (Feb 28, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> It seems like ages since I last purchased a Hamilton Electric and then posted pictures of it.  I think I've been seduced by ESA 9162/4 hummers and various other exotica like the vibrating Longines Ultra-Quartz...
> 
> ...so I was both surprised and pleased to be _given_ this Hamilton Vantage by Bill a few months ago. *Many Thanks Bill!* :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


WOW what a nice watch and such a kind gesture. Reckon he has any battered scrap watches lying around wink wink )))))

dazaa


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Yepp - Bill is one of the very best people I know ( so I am not surprised that he gave you the Hamilton - which looks very nice by the way  ). My favourite ( and oldest ) watch in my collection was given to me by Bill - in person! We met up in the US in the summer of 2007, and he presented me with a magnificent Elgin, pictured below. I wear this watch every Saturday evening ( as long as I'm not out playing music ).

Yes, Bill is a true gentleman and a wonderful person to be with. We could use more of his caliber - I am confident the world would be a better place.










...hope it's ok with you that I post this one Bill...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

:cheers:

Congratulations all round gents!


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovely job Paul and a cracking watch, what an excellent present, good on you Bill.

all the best

Andy


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

congrats alround but ever the practical yorkshireman -wont the crown be knocked off in daily use? :blink:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks for the very kind words, guys. Not a big deal really , just my way of flipping.


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

People from the Timex forum are the nicest people, aren't they? Not that people here aren't nice, but, well, you know what I mean.

The thing I like about this forum and the Timex one is that, as long as you show some respect for the existing members and the forum itself, and remember to follow etiquette (I've never read the etiquette rules, btw, just used common sense), people are friendly, knowledgeable and willing to help. I've had huge amounts of help, and I've even had a freebie myself. I'm also a regular reader (and sometimes contributor) on the Timex forum, and a couple of months ago made a plea for help as I'd managed to break the movement in my Grandad's old Timex Viscount. I had a couple of offers of help, but nothing that would do the job properly, then out of the blue (a long time after I'd been scouring the bay and various for-sale forums for a suitable movement), I had an email from a chap called Jody who had noticed my message on the Timex site, and a couple of weeks later, I have a fully working watch thanks to a movement Jody had in his parts box, which he shipped to the UK from Florida FOC.

Gives me a warm glowy feeling for the future, knowing that there are people out there happy to help strangers, with no thought of personal gain.

I'm feeling quite emotional now.

Dick


----------

